# Training Partners



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2019)

This thread isn't for you headphones wearing, mean mugging, hoodie over the head types. Although if you are, tell me why you think a training partner is so terrible? 

For me it's invaluable. 

Getting technique corrections, new ideas for training methods, different exercises, a spot, motivation and drive... The benefits are endless imo. 

This is assuming you have the right training partner. They have to value what you value and excel where you might fail.

Who has a training partner that's become your hetero life mate?

If you could pick anyone at UG to train with who would it be?


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m the mean mugging guy. I don’t like people and I’m socially retarded. It would actually be painful for me. But it looks like fun to be able to train with someone. 

Id wanna train with Jin. I have a feeling it’d be a war and very few words said.


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2019)

I would love to have a training partner to push me along.  Way back when I never had a shortage of guys to train with...  unfortunately those days are long gone.  I'd love to train with Snake except on leg day!  fuk that!


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been training with this powerlifting chick who helps out woth form and gives a really good spot on bench. No weird sexual tension we are both married. I like having someone to drive me or at least hold me accountable. Lately, we are on different programs and I've seen a marked difference in my intensity.

I would want to train with Jin just so I could watch him destroy Tokyo


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2019)

I don't have one dedicated partner but I'll jump in with a few guys or they'll join in with me if our training days line up.

I don't know everything, that's for sure. Same goes for anyone else I train with, but between us we each have unique experiences and perspectives that can be learning opportunities if we choose. The most rewarding thing for me is training with someone talented but new and taking them to the next level. I get the most enjoyment out of their successes. Watching a training partners exuberance after crushing a long standing PR is a beautiful thing.

I'm more proud of their accomplishments than I am of my own.


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2019)

hmmm... i'd have to have a group session (get your mind out the gutter, boys!)

i'd like to have a partner who pushes me to the limit!


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2019)

I don't think I would want a training partner. I don't need or want someone to motivate me and I have been training too long to hear about my squat form.

A UG training partner? Probably Bricks since we are both up in age, close in training philosophies and training weight.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 20, 2019)

I had a solid partner... then he went to prison... so ya.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a good training partner. He doesn't have a strong passion for powerlifting, or critique me per se, but he shows up. Listens and does what he's told without complaining. Plus, I get the added drive of out lifting him each time.

Tool or POB would be my two to train with. I'd have my bitch weights on my own bar, but the knowedge and techniques to learn would be priceless


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2019)

One of my training partners tells me to go play in traffic if I miss a lift. 

Good dude. lol


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 20, 2019)

POB, BRICKS, Snake and Seek....my picks!!!!

and Hurt if he wouldn’t kill me!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 20, 2019)

In the last year my training has turned more into a coach mentality since I have the young men with me 95% of the time I step foot in the gym.  A real training partner on my level or above would likely kill me at this point.  I set the tone for intensity, duration, etc.  Watching them progress has been more than rewarding.

Underground training partners:

Pillar - want to see that new home gym and hit some indica afterwards

Zeigler - I like ZZ top.  Don't have a neck training routine...yet.

Snake/BRICKS/Seek - these guys are older than me and a heck of a lot stronger.  I have a lot I could learn from them.

Jin - Really just a competition on who can wear the most bro-worthy gym attire

Yaya - Always wondered what insanity looked like.

PFM - Need to brush up on my racism

Sil and Dan - Good guys, we would just get along and aren't too far apart.

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 20, 2019)

I enjoy training both with and without a partner at times. 

It can be nice to just put on the headphones, and put my head down and grind through a workout in my own little world - almost meditative.

I also enjoy training with a partner when we have matched strength and intensity, but that’s hard to find. The last consistent training partner I had was about 7 years ago and we pushed one another to be better.

There are too many awesome people to choose from on the board to pick just one...I’d like to train with every single one of you, especially those who have been around a while and have shared training insights.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2019)

I’d go back to training with you Pillar. Great times and we both got strong as fuk. Miss those days.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 20, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I’d go back to training with you Pillar. Great times and we both got strong as fuk. Miss those days.



Especially the break of the garage wall!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Especially the break of the garage wall!!!!



Just had to bring that shit up!!!


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2019)

I would love a training partner but the fact is not everyone likes to come on time and i hate waiting on people, this is why i train solo, but if i can pick anyone i pick DF cuz hes talkin shit would pump me up


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2019)

I never repaired that hole in my garage. I miss the days at the old gym when the team was together. Life and time stops for nobody unfortunately.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 20, 2019)

Training partner would double the time in the gym, no time for a partner, in and out as quick as I can so I dont miss out on Happy Hour at the Bees.....If I need a spot there are plenty of people around to assist.....I rarely see people working out with a partner unless they are in their 20's or married.....But I can see the benefits of having one.  Not hating on partners in the gym just doesnt fit into my daily time management where every minute matters......I would pay to see Jada and Spear workout together.....


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 20, 2019)

I would love a training partner but all my buddies are little wimps and scared of compound lifts and stick with cables only or they are the type to only do arms and chest 

I train with my girl sometimes, she’s gets butthurt and she moves a little slow and I will snap at her just because I’m on a mission in the gym and I move fast I don’t waste time at the gym but she still works hard just need her to move faster lol. 

I would love to train with a lot of guys here 
POB, Snake and Jin are top3.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2019)

I had a killer training partner when I lived back in Phoenix 3 years ago for nearly 2 years .... its was awesome because some mornings I just did not feel like getting up (we were working out at 6:30am) .. but I always forced myself to get up ... I wasn't about to let him down ... it was a pride thing ... same for him .... we were at similar levels ... that was the strongest I ever was ... I miss it!

We actually met at the gym ... we saw each other around the same time for 6 months ... and agreed to partner up ... I had had a trainer for 2 years before that ... training partner was way better (for me)!


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2019)

The best training partner I have ever had have been family (literally). It was my older brother when I was in high school.  I looked up to him, wanted to be him, and I had a lot I wanted to prove to him.  We were both in the newbie/ teenage whirlwind results phase and it was an amazing partnership as we watched each other improve. If it hadn’t been for him I never would have set foot on a stage and although i no longer have competitive ambitions he pushed me to experience something that many haven’t.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2019)

I had a group of juice heads I trained with. 

I'd enjoy lifting heavy shit with SF or FD.  Loosie too.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a couple guys who jump in with me somewhat regular and it's great but not all the time.  I need spotters for some of my lifts and it helps to have guys for most to pull pins for me or drop plates but I like to be deep in my headphones mostly.  I talk to lots of people between exercises and after Im done but when you only do one work set, I gotta get psyched up for each lift.

Id like to train with all the guys and two girls on here for sure.  Would have to be two workouts at a minimum.  We do your way one day and mine the next.  Ive converted a few folks to the H.I.T. religion


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2019)

Days I workout with my partner are the best I travel so it’s very limited , my lifting partner is my wife not only do o get to stair at her ass I get to show off and outlift the General pop

I’d love to workout out with pretty much anyone on here


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 21, 2019)

If you’re a serious lifter, a good training partner is hard to come across. Been training solo for years and prefer it that way. Every now and then I’ll work out with the owner of the gym I train at and we do strong man. He pushes me out of my comfort zone and strong man is fun as hell. Definitely looking to get more work outs in with him.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 21, 2019)

I’ll fight any powerlifter that claims they could do it better alone. 
If I didn’t have my crew with me at my last meet, I would’ve easily totaled 100# less. 

There’s and easy top choice for me when it comes to training with a UG member...

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 21, 2019)

Seek and bricks are the guys id wanna train with on an everyday basis. Tool so i could see some badass powerlifting in progress. German and hwc cause they are cool as **** and wed prolly be lifting the same and not have to switch out weights as much.
Oh and zilla for a personal trainer because i think he could get me to my best me.


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2019)

Training partner? Shit, I can’t even get a good spot. 

Someday I am planning on a pilgrimage to North Idaho.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 21, 2019)

Packing up the chopsticks and heading to Idaho?



Jin said:


> Training partner? Shit, I can’t even get a good spot.
> 
> Someday I am planning on a pilgrimage to North Idaho.


----------



## Trump (Mar 21, 2019)

Hulksmash would be intriguing


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 21, 2019)

snake said:


> don't think I would I don't need or want someone to motivate me and I have been training too long to hear about my squat form.



look up form & focus in the dictionary & youll see a picture of snake squating 5 plates


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 21, 2019)

Wife and I have been training together for 20+ years. Otherwise my Power Rack is a great partner when she's not around, spotting pins fit me perfect where I can fail on bench, squats (obviously), etc. IF at the gym by myself if she is sick or something, morning crew guys are there if I need a spot...


----------



## Hurt (Mar 21, 2019)

Kinda sad that nobody would want to train with me  LOL


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 21, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Kinda sad that nobody would want to train with me  LOL


You know why right?


you make us look like shit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You know why right?
> 
> 
> you make us look like shit.



when I was 18ish and really starting to get into lifting, I found the biggest and baddest looking dudes in the gym and asked them if I could train with them. After laughing in my face they agreed. Best move I ever made. Better to chase someone in the gym then be the big fish imo.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 21, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> when I was 18ish and really starting to get into lifting, I found the biggest and baddest looking dudes in the gym and asked them if I could train with them. After laughing in my face they agreed. Best move I ever made. Better to chase someone in the gym then be the big fish imo.


It was a joke. Kinda. He does make me look like shit. 

I trained for about 6 months in a total meathead gym. Everyone was huge, far bigger and stronger than I. It was absolutely amazing. I’ve never been so motivated and pushed in my life and I didn’t even need to talk to them. Just being in the environment. My current gym couldn’t be less motivating.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 21, 2019)

While I was competing, I always trained alone.  Loved it.  Head phones on and as determined as fuk.  No one ever even spoke to me.  Its hard to find a workout partner with the same intensity.  Right now I work out with one of the guys that works for me.  He is getting better, but its usually a one way street.  He is scared to push me, because he knows he will have to work harder.  lol  And I am showing him the ropes so its all good.  

For you guys out here, I would have a long list.  Of course, Snake, Bricks, (old fuks like me)  Like to smash the intensity with Hurt and Jin.  Trump, 30, Silver, Jenn, German.....  Could go on, but you guys/gals would be fun to work out with.  Ohhh, can forget FD and his biker shorts.  Have to get him in and out fast so he can get to the Bee's on time.  

Honestly all you guys would be fun to work out with.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> It was a joke. Kinda. He does make me look like shit.
> 
> I trained for about 6 months in a total meathead gym. Everyone was huge, far bigger and stronger than I. It was absolutely amazing. I’ve never been so motivated and pushed in my life and I didn’t even need to talk to them. Just being in the environment. My current gym couldn’t be less motivating.



i know it was a joke....kinda lmao. He makes me look like a bag of smashed assholes too.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You know why right?
> 
> 
> you make us look like shit.



you just haven’t seen my face yet that’s all hahaha


----------



## bigdog (Mar 21, 2019)

since moving from new orleans I don't have a training partner. When I was there I had a real good one. We pushed each other and it kicked ass. Here I have not been able to find one that is dependable to show up and get it done. Im on my own now but its working so hell with it. Id like to lift with SNAKE and DF if I had the chance.


----------



## snake (Mar 21, 2019)

bigdog said:


> since moving from new orleans I don't have a training partner. When I was there I had a real good one. We pushed each other and it kicked ass. Here I have not been able to find one that is dependable to show up and get it done. Im on my own now but its working so hell with it. Id like to lift with SNAKE and DF if I had the chance.



Deal if we can do Bourbon Street again. This time the wives can stay home?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 21, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Kinda sad that nobody would want to train with me  LOL



Guess you missed my post...but yea, I’m a tiny chick so I don’t count:32 (7): lol


----------



## snake (Mar 21, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> I’ll fight any powerlifter that claims they could do it better alone.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!



You sure about that? :32 (17):

And yeah... ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Hurt (Mar 21, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Guess you missed my post...but yea, I’m a tiny chick so I don’t count:32 (7): lol




I swear i read it! I think you added that later


----------



## bigdog (Mar 21, 2019)

snake said:


> Deal if we can do Bourbon Street again. This time the wives can stay home?



that would be a damn good idea!


----------



## bigdog (Mar 21, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Kinda sad that nobody would want to train with me  LOL



I was supposed to be coming to Tennessee and was gonna jump over the line and try to get a workout in with you but I injured my left bicep... I still wanna came once im back on track brother!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 21, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I was supposed to be coming to Tennessee and was gonna jump over the line and try to get a workout in with you but I injured my left bicep... I still wanna came once im back on track brother!




You mean 500 lb barbell rows can hurt you?......


----------



## bigdog (Mar 21, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You mean 500 lb barbell rows can hurt you?......


I only row 405 lol but my injury was weird. end of the workout, last set of barbell curls with 135 and pop... wasn't a full tear, just partial. weeks in a damn sling, no lifting. I just got the green light to add a bit of weight in my rehab today


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

I've had a couple training partners over years. When I was in NY me and a childhood friend trained together for a few years. Since then Its mostly been me. Had dozens and dozens of training sessions with different people  from time to time. both men and female. My most recent training partner was female whom I helped get ready for her 1st show in which she took 1st place in both categories she sighed up for.  I've always enjoyed training with some one else. it does take things up a couple notches.  I'm good solo as well.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 21, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I only row 405 lol but my injury was weird. end of the workout, last set of barbell curls with 135 and pop... wasn't a full tear, just partial. weeks in a damn sling, no lifting. I just got the green light to add a bit of weight in my rehab today


“Only 405”


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 21, 2019)

I trained with a partner the first two years of seriously training back in 1983-84. Since then I had a couple guys that could only hang a couple months.  Almost all of 36 years has been just me.  Mrs. BRICKS and I train at the same time but she does her thing and I do mine.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 21, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I trained with a partner the first two years of seriously training back in 1983-84. Since then I had a couple guys that could only hang a couple months.  Almost all of 36 years has been just me.  Mrs. BRICKS and I train at the same time but she does her thing and I do mine.



You and Mrs. BRICKS have an awesome life!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just keep kicking ass!!!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dorian Yates trained solo. Just sayin'.

I train solo BUT, I would train with just about anyone here.

Jin and Bigdog would be fun, for the first time in my life i'd be the little guy in the group.

Bro Bundy, just to see him go 'roadhouse' on a gym douche.
I think Jenner would be the best motivator.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Dorian Yates trained solo. Just sayin'.
> 
> I train solo BUT, I would train with just about anyone here.
> 
> ...



Are you sure Yates trained alone?


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 21, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you sure Yates trained alone?


Dawg will be by shortly to confirm


----------



## automatondan (Mar 21, 2019)

There are a handful or so guys on here that I have actually become pretty good friends with and would love to train with any of them. And then afterwards, grill steaks and sip bourbon and smoke cigars with. Yup. 

That being said, I would LOVE the opportunity to train with Pillar or Jol because of how much I could learn. That would be invaluable IMO.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 21, 2019)

I lift at home. My training partners are my dogs. They know when to sit back and monitor proceedings. They know when a set sucked. They know when a set was awesome. They know when that rest period is a bit longer than it needs to be. They know when I ****ed up and need some love to get going again. They do not give a **** about what everyone else is doing around the house when it's time to lift. They do not expect me to engage in conversation with them. This makes them infinitely superior to humans.  

When I have to train in a public gym, I prefer going solo (mean mug, hoody up, etc describes me well) but don't mind working with my elite girls. They can adapt to my no-nonsense approach a lot better than guys IME. In fact, I haven't trained with a dude for about 3-4 years if we're not counting coaching sessions. So...that leaves me with Jenner or German to train with on UG. If they're cool with the brooding, anti-social type, then we'd probably get on well crushing sets. If not, then I would suck as a training partner for either of them


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 21, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I lift at home. My training partners are my dogs. They know when to sit back and monitor proceedings. They know when a set sucked. They know when a set was awesome. They know when that rest period is a bit longer than it needs to be. They know when I ****ed up and need some love to get going again. They do not give a **** about what everyone else is doing around the house when it's time to lift. They do not expect me to engage in conversation with them. This makes them infinitely superior to humans.
> 
> When I have to train in a public gym, I prefer going solo (mean mug, hoody up, etc describes me well) but don't mind working with my elite girls. They can adapt to my no-nonsense approach a lot better than guys IME. In fact, I haven't trained with a dude for about 3-4 years if we're not counting coaching sessions.



Well....if I could afford your ass...and you let me stay in your house (so we could party after)....I'm game if you'd have me!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2019)

I have never been a training partner kind of guy. My training style doesn't fit most people's scheduled training routine. I train what I feel needs training on the day that I go to the gym. I have no set schedule of what day I train what. If i need a spot, I grab someone. If I don't, I rarely even speak to anyone there.

I don't completely agree that training partners are the best way to get maximum results. I watch bromances training together all of the time, following the leaders program on exercises, sets and reps all the while, one person gets maximum benefit while the other trails along. Everyone is different and needs different routines to get maximum benefits and unless you find the perfect partner, you are limiting your potential. I won't discount having the right partner as being a benefit but the right partner is rare.

As far as to who I would train with here, It would be a toss up between BRICKS and POB so I could use those badass home gyms. Not to mention they both seem like they could teach this old dog a few tricks.

Now if we were talking just pure hanging out, the list is endless...


----------



## Viduus (Mar 24, 2019)

I’d love the ice aof having a GOOD consistent partner to really push things with forced reps etc.

Lifting with Jin would be fun but the physical disperity would make it pretty impossible.

Personality-wise Automatondan is a standup guy and overthinks things just as much as I do. Thanks to him I now can’t stop focusing on my right shoulder dipping slightly from the bar when squatting.

I don’t know BVS to well but I’m pretty sure I’d enjoy nerding our oover BBing details.

I’d do some outdoor strongman/endurance challenge with snake and the rest of you. That would be a motivating s$&tshow.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 24, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I only row 405 lol but my injury was weird. end of the workout, last set of barbell curls with 135 and pop... wasn't a full tear, just partial. weeks in a damn sling, no lifting. I just got the green light to add a bit of weight in my rehab today


Hold up.....you Bent Over Row 405??


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 24, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Dawg will be by shortly to confirm




As far as I know, Dorian had a bunch of training partners through his career.  He said they'd usually wash out after a year or two typically.  He definitely needed someone to help with his style of training.  The most famous and longest I think was Leroy Davis.  He was in the blood and guts film screaming the whole time.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 24, 2019)

*if I ever get to a point where shit stops coming apart
.........It would be all my old supporters...
POB
&
ALL THE MASS. GUYS
JEN
SNAKE (old bastard like me)
any of the old crew really......*


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> As far as I know, Dorian had a bunch of training partners through his career.  He said they'd usually wash out after a year or two typically.  He definitely needed someone to help with his style of training.  The most famous and longest I think was Leroy Davis.  He was in the blood and guts film screaming the whole time.



Leroy Davis would be a badass training partner to have


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 25, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Leroy Davis would be a badass training partner to have



**** yeah!  "Come on Diesel!"  "Chunky Movements!"


----------

